

Say Hello to Cocos2D-Swift - collinjackson
http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/blog/say-hello-to-cocos2dswift

======
roquin
Content: [http://forum.cocos2d-iphone.org/t/say-hello-to-
cocos2d-swift...](http://forum.cocos2d-iphone.org/t/say-hello-to-
cocos2d-swift/13753)

------
SurfScore
I've used cocos2d for my iOS app, Kodable, for two years now. It has worked
great...for the most part. If I didn't need to support iOS 5 and 6 for
schools, I would have already switched to SpriteKit.

The biggest problem with cocos2d now is that SpriteKit is slowly making it
irrelevant, at least for iOS-exclusive apps. Apple basically ripped it off and
remade it and packaged it with iOS. It even has the same mode/scene structure!
Cocos2d has almost nothing that SpriteKit doesn't except for being open source
and a few extensions.

Why would I use cocos2d with swift when SpriteKit has such close integration
with it already? There's still a place for cocos2d, but with cocos2d-X, the
C++ cross-platform version.

~~~
zbowling
SpriteKit is ok but it lacks a lot of feature found in Cocos2d. SpriteKit is
also closed so if you find a bug, you have to wait a year and hope for an
update. Cocos2d users are free to fork and optimize as they want. You have
full control. You can even do 3D and custom shaders and full GL with it which
is not possible with SpriteKit.

Don't get me wrong. SpriteKit is great place to get started, but when you need
something more powerful, that is where Cocos2D comes in.

------
noel82
Let's say that
"[http://www.cocos2d-swift.org/"](http://www.cocos2d-swift.org/") isn't that
complete with content..

------
100rsa
Where is code example? All tutorials are written in objc.

~~~
coldtea
You probably missed the part where it says they WILL be offering it, in the
FUTURE. Currently it's just an annoucement.

------
CmonDev
I guess it's a perfect pairing. Performance is probably less important for
Cocos2d type of games (rather then low difficulty barrier).

~~~
titaniumdecoy
Swift performs better than Objective-C which Cocos2d was already using, so I
assume you are either misinformed or trolling.

~~~
myko
I'm assuming they are referring to this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849213)

which suggests Swift isn't actually more performant than ObjC.

